# Can you say Pretty Bird!



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

MPOW said:


> domestic


Could be some of those genes. Back in the mid-90's to early 2000's we had several grayish white birds around as some neighbors released domestic birds to speed up the process.
Very rare to see one now, but about every other year we still see some grayish birds.

L & O


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

MPOW said:


> domestic


I was just quoting Dumb and Dumber... and the title of his thread. I thought the pic I posted might have given it away.

As for the bird itself, high chance of some domestic genes at sometime.


----------

